
Arbol, a parametric weather risk platform built on IPFS - jschilling
https://docs.ipfs.io/concepts/case-study-arbol/
======
dbetteridge
Read through this and it's super interesting, but am I missing something or do
they still need a series of storage nodes that can hold a copy of all the data
anyway to allow for the pinning to work?

Similar to torrents with no-one seeding, if there isn't an active set of users
to 're-seed' the data, you need a copy to do so yourself, similar to a seed-
box.

~~~
typingmonkey
Yes, indeed an impressive project. I think we should not use the termination
"stored at IPFS" like they do. Distributed via IPFS would be much more correct
in a technical sense.

------
benmanns
How does the smart contract interact with data stored in IPFS? Are the
automatic payouts handled on chain or is there an off-chain process initiating
those payouts?

